# Hublot big bang authentication



## 406racing

I've tried to do my due diligence but I'm still scratching my head. I've done research and it has the H screws in all the right places, on the back they said to look for the "fine-adjuster" looking pointer, the etching all looks correct.. I'm new to the whole watch world, as I come from the world of coins. 


I've attached pictures. Watch has some scratches and the adjustment dial is missing(side of watch).( Also, is this a replaceable piece?)


Is it authentic? If so, how much in this condition?


----------



## 406racing

An error has occurred while uploading. Why is this?


----------



## 406racing




----------



## 406racing

Let me know if the upload worked. Thanks guys/gals


----------



## VTM

I see your four posts but the photobucket link is a jumble with no photo


----------



## Toothbras

Why the he11 do you want to buy a Big Bang? At least if it's fake you have an excuse.....


----------



## 406racing




----------



## 406racing




----------



## 406racing




----------



## 406racing




----------



## 406racing




----------



## 406racing

nowwwwww do they work?


----------



## VTM

I don't see any photos


----------



## Brunik

Neither here


----------



## Gunnar_917

No luck however using history as a guide I'll say it's fake. 

Why? Read all the posts asking if Hublot is real by a new member


----------



## 406racing

Gunnar, because as a community based around watches, I would assume you would be willing to help and educate others on what your passionate about... Or maybe not. 

To the others. I'm sorry, I see the pictures in the posts so I'm at a stand still. I'll log on with my PC and see what I see from there


----------



## Gunnar_917

Pics work on a computer but not mobile device - I stand by my previous comment


----------



## 406racing

I'm stumped. I see them on both. Well for those of you who can see. Authentic? 

Gunnar, your opinion, not authentic? Any particular reason?


----------



## Gunnar_917

406racing said:


> I'm stumped. I see them on both. Well for those of you who can see. Authentic?
> 
> Gunnar, your opinion, not authentic? Any particular reason?


Check your PM


----------



## Toothbras

406racing said:


> Gunnar, because as a community based around watches, I would assume you would be willing to help and educate others on what your passionate about... Or maybe not.


Hmmmmmm, maybe because you didn't introduce yourself, didn't say "please" and are basically just a WUS leech right now. Why? You join, ask a favor, and will disappear tomorrow after you get your answer. What's in it for us? You don't want to be educated. You just want to know if you can make a quick buck off this watch. Why don't you give something before you take? Introduce yourself and let us know why you love watches, people who feel they know you will be more apt to do you a favor 

After all, if authentication is all you care about Just go to a jeweler and pay him to do it.


----------



## 406racing

Authentication isn't all I care about but I could go to a jeweler. I would rather reach out to a broader spectrum of watch enthusiasts who may have more experiences then someone local. 

I may or may not stick around the forums, based on if it has what I need it to offer. Just being honest. I'm very new to the watch scene as I had said I'm a coin collector. Only recently have I gained interest in watches after this watch was presented to me. I don't have much to speak about when it comes to time pieces and for that I apologize but hopefully I can learn a few things


----------



## Toothbras

406racing said:


> Authentication isn't all I care about but I could go to a jeweler. I would rather reach out to a broader spectrum of watch enthusiasts who may have more experiences then someone local.
> 
> I may or may not stick around the forums, based on if it has what I need it to offer. Just being honest. I'm very new to the watch scene as I had said I'm a coin collector. Only recently have I gained interest in watches after this watch was presented to me. I don't have much to speak about when it comes to time pieces and for that I apologize but hopefully I can learn a few things


fair enough, welcome aboard and hope you enjoy it around here!


----------



## Richerson

The watch is fake, a very good one but fake all the same, chronometer second hand is wrong (the H at the end is too thick), date font is wrong (hublot don't make the 0 longer thamn the 3, movement rota centre is wrong. Plus it's missing a crown 

The real version of this watch is well over $20,000 new. If you are willing to spend that kind of cash go to an AD.


----------



## 406racing

Richerson said:


> The watch is fake, a very good one but fake all the same, chronometer second hand is wrong (the H at the end is too thick), date font is wrong (hublot don't make the 0 longer thamn the 3, movement rota centre is wrong. Plus it's missing a crown
> 
> The real version of this watch is well over $20,000 new. If you are willing to spend that kind of cash go to an AD.


Thank you very much, although it isn't real, I do like the watch. I guess I can test drive it and see if this style is for me or not. My issue is, I can't adjust the time because of the missing dial on the side(What is the actual name of this part). Can it be replaced?


----------



## 406racing

Richerson said:


> The watch is fake, a very good one but fake all the same, chronometer second hand is wrong (the H at the end is too thick), date font is wrong (hublot don't make the 0 longer thamn the 3, movement rota centre is wrong. Plus it's missing a crown
> 
> The real version of this watch is well over $20,000 new. If you are willing to spend that kind of cash go to an AD.


Also, last night I noticed the hands glow in the dark, which was pretty cool feature! Is that a counterfeit thing or do actual hublots have the same feature?


----------



## StufflerMike

Crown


----------



## StufflerMike

406racing said:


> Also, last night I noticed the hands glow in the dark, which was pretty cool feature! Is that a counterfeit thing or do actual hublots have the same feature?


You can have luminous hands with a $25 watch, and no it is not a feature for fakes.


----------



## Richerson

stuffler said:


> You can have luminous hands with a $25 watch, and no it is not a feature for fakes.


lol.


----------



## Richerson

406racing said:


> Also, last night I noticed the hands glow in the dark, which was pretty cool feature! Is that a counterfeit thing or do actual hublots have the same feature?


I have this for sale - only $20,000









I hope this doesn't brake any rules


----------



## StufflerMike

406racing said:


> An error has occurred while uploading. Why is this?


My guess: You did something wrong.


----------



## StufflerMike

Have seen indexes only with the 301-PM-1780-RX (black bezel, the gold bezel Hublot comes with numerals and white date wheel)


----------



## Richerson

stuffler said:


> Have seen indexes only with the 301-PM-1780-RX (black bezel, the gold bezel Hublot comes with numerals and white date wheel)


I didn't know this myself, I thought is was a black date wheel.

thank you


----------

